# Expedite Passport



## omaha10 (Feb 23, 2008)

This is one of those you're damned if you do, or damned if you don't scenarios... I got a call today from my 18-year-old son in college who said, "My buddies parents invited me to come along on a private jet to Cabo for Spring Break... and I want to go."  

Trust me. we're not private jet folks.. So of course, my son doesn’t have a passport, but needs one in 2 1/2 weeks.  Is this at all possible? (I know its going to cost me)

The parents are for real..He'll be in good hands, I'm not the least worried about that.  Question: Has anyone used a reputable service that can get a passport quickly?   

Thank you!


----------



## Judy999 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Expedited Passport*

Hi - check out the below link.  Hope it helps

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=469776#poststop


----------



## somerville (Feb 24, 2008)

http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/processing/processing_1740.html


----------



## lprstn (Feb 24, 2008)

I went to the post office and got my kids passports in 1 week, paid the extra fee and was surprised it came so fast.


----------



## omaha10 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thanks! for the link info*

The info in the earlier thread is helpful.


----------

